# Before & After Touch-Up Groom



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

So Pepper is now 13 weeks old. I had the groomers come in to give a quick touch up groom prior to a full groom in a month or two (it's kind of cold still so I'm holding off on the full groom).

Mainly the before and after photos is about her face, where her nose got trimmed down so hair weren't growing into her eyes.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Pepper is still so sweet, good for them when they can see and for you so you can see her beautiful eyes


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pepper is lovely 

Please keep the photos coming - I am enjoying muchly and want to see if she ends up looking like my Molly


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

So cute! She is growing so quickly!


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Pepper has the sweetest expression; what a love. You also have mad grooming skills compared to me--well done.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is amazingly cute before and after! How are you finding her Graeme, now that you've had her a bit? Is leaving her crated working out ok? What new tricks has she learned?


----------



## JessyPoo (Mar 20, 2016)

Aw so cute!!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

fairlie said:


> She is amazingly cute before and after! How are you finding her Graeme, now that you've had her a bit? Is leaving her crated working out ok? What new tricks has she learned?


Pepper is doing really well, and I'm very happy to have her. She growing at a very fast rate, sleeps through the nights, vet visits are a breeze. She has started on staires outside (inside seems to be a bit of a mystery to her) but for now that's fine, limits her play area as I'm slowly opening new rooms to her. She is able to jump on/off the couch & the deck back in Kanata when we visit. 

Crating works well now, no complaining but sometimes a treat is required to get that last foot though the door . When she is tired at night she will go in it by herself and chill out or nap. The house is 99% puppy proof right now except electrical cords, but I've done a good job convincing her those aren't toys and she pretty much ignored them completely (my shoes on the other hand...)

I haven't taught her too many tricks, right it's many the basics and working on getting continual consistent responces. I am working on paw shake right now. She is a smart puppy and when I have her attention I'm running about 95% success rate, it's as the snow melts there are new things to explore and sniff so it's getting her attention in the first place that is still difficult. Once I get consistent OFF and Recall from all this new stuff popping up I'm turning my attention towards more fun tricks. She talks about 3 tries to get a trick/command, and about a week to master it.

Her puppy socialization is going well, main issue is the larger energetic puppies who want to chase her and she doesn't want too, there are moments when you have to jump in because she is about to do the teaching to the other puppy (generally she is the calmest & controllable puppy in the class but she is also the smallest, I guess country folk tend not to get small dogs...)

Still having the occasional accident, mainly it's the weekends and upstairs because we haven't worked out a signal to indicate she want to go outside... But on the plus side she accidents in the bathroom so it was an easy clean up.

We have also started jogging on walks, although only short distances. She does need to understand I can't stop on a dime though...

And I still haven't purchased a doggy bed (how horrible am I to use various blankets) as I haven't been impressed with the pet store offerings. Going to check out Costco as my brother's doggy bed came from there and when Pepper visits she really like sleeping on it (it's actually big enough both dogs were snoozing on it at the same time.. Wish I had a pic of that!)

Pics of Pepper chilling on everything.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> Pepper is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likely a darker redder version from the looks of it, but who knows, fur colour is changing weekly.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A brilliant student clearly. Be sure to limit the jumping, her little bones have not fused yet and will still be prone to injury. I'd lay off the jogging entirely as well for the same reason, unless she is the one who is initiating it?

As for the big bullies I'll be interested to hear from Marzi and 2nd what the right approach is. Should she be allowed to teach them a lesson and possibly overlearn the aggression leading to trouble later? Should she be rescued from them, possibly leading to an overdeveloped fear response? I would think that it should be up to the owners of the bullies to get their pups away, but sometimes people are so slow off the mark.


----------

